# Bent on the train?



## stainboy (19 Oct 2010)

I did a little search and scanned down the list but only saw discussion on trikes rather than 2 wheels. I think I've taken a normal bike on my "home" trainline before but, that has double automatic doors and a large area to stand in. The trains from Norwich have those little doors and a lot less space inside, is there a special compartment for bikes? 

I'm going "home" to Essex this weekend and would quite like to take the bent with me to show my Mum and for extra riding practice. I think I can manage it with my other luggage as I have panniers now so can shove some stuff in there (I want to dump some clothes down there I have far too many) and put my laptop in my rucksack. Plus carrying the ferrets, hmm maybe it's not such a great idea. but if I do it am I likely to have any problems? Since it has under seat stearing I worry about even getting it through the train door!

Don't suppose there's anything available like a basket or even straps so I could safely secure the ferret cage on top of the panniers? It only has side bags, it's flat on the top.


----------



## CopperBrompton (19 Oct 2010)

The main line between Norwich and London Liverpool Street has a large guards compartment in the front engine unit.


----------



## Riding in Circles (19 Oct 2010)

I have taken recumbent bikes and trikes on trains, when it is quiet I have never been challenged about the bike but have about the trike from time to time, we usually work something out along the lines of them not being idiots.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Oct 2010)

Ben Lovejoy said:


> The main line between Norwich and London Liverpool Street has a large guards compartment in the front engine unit.





And I've seen Ben put his Trike on a train without a guard compartment with no problems


----------



## Amanda P (19 Oct 2010)

I've taken 'bents on trains a few times with no problems. If it's crowded it can be interesting manouvring it around inside the train, but if there's a separate luggage van, there'll be absolutely no problem.

On some trains, the only space provided requires you to hang the bike up from one wheel. On a SWB 'bent, that means the back wheel, and it's not as easy to manhandle a bent up to the hook provided as it is an upright. It can usually be done, although sometimes the hook is only just high enough. (If you're very tall and have the boom out a long way, could be a problem, but only really if you have an arse of a guard who insists you must use the hook).

Unless there's a separate luggage van, you may well have to remove luggage from the bike to get it in the space provided. Be prepared for that.


----------



## CopperBrompton (19 Oct 2010)

ianrauk said:


> And I've seen Ben put his Trike on a train without a guard compartment with no problems


On the double-door commuter trains, it's dead easy. On the single-door intercity trains it can be 'interesting'. :-) But have done it on a few of these, and only once had any problems (had to miss one train as the bike area was full, and the guard was being arsey on the second one, when I put it in the wheelchair space and said I'd get off the train if a wheelchair user needed to get on. She refused to budge and called the police, but when they heard my offer to get off if the space was needed for a wheelchair user they told her that was fine and she backed down.


----------



## stainboy (19 Oct 2010)

Thanks for the replies they will be useful in the future, found out my return journey STILL involves a replacement bus somewhere along the line so there's no way I'm having the bike for that, I find carrying luggage awkward enough with all those changes. This time I will just ask a member of staff about where I can put a bike next time.


----------



## stainboy (19 Oct 2010)

I'm rethinking it again now, next week is reading week so I don't have to come back on Sunday and catch a rail replacement bus. I can be more frugal with certain luggage but I have to bring the ferrets, They just go in a normal cat carrier, is there anything wrong with me strapping them to the back of the bike with those bungey like elasticly ropes with hooks?


----------



## Arch (19 Oct 2010)

stainboy said:


> I'm rethinking it again now, next week is reading week so I don't have to come back on Sunday and catch a rail replacement bus. I can be more frugal with certain luggage but I have to bring the ferrets, They just go in a normal cat carrier, is there anything wrong with me strapping them to the back of the bike with those bungey like elasticly ropes with hooks?



Only you know if you think they will cope with it...

I would suggest maybe not bungys though, or not just bungy. It might allow the basket to slip or bounce about. If you can get some, try those webbing straps you can get with a sort of friction buckle on the end, that you thread the strap though and can pull tight, but it won't slip back until you release the buckle. (I never remember what they are called - try Halfords or suchlike)


----------



## Tigerbiten (19 Oct 2010)

I would think it would be a question of how much the cage vibrated and jumped around going over rough roads/potholes as to wether the ferrets will travel ok or not.
Also think of the wind/rain blowing in.

A couple of small rachet straps will easily fix it to the top of your rack.
You'd need to pad the base and prob the sides as well.

Luck ..........


----------



## stainboy (21 Oct 2010)

I bought a "spider cord" today which is 8 bungey rope hooks connected to a ring. I will try strapping it to the back ot the bike empty to see how secure it looks. If it does feel dangerous I can just walk the bike to the station it's not a big deal. If it's okay then I will cover them with a towel or old tshirt so nobody shouts "animal cruelty" at me like was done once when I was just walking a ferret on a lead. People are weird.


----------



## Arch (21 Oct 2010)

How many ferrets, and how much do they like to sleep on your lap? Just imaging you riding along with them sitting in your lap, looking up occasionally to say "Are we there yet?"


----------



## stainboy (21 Oct 2010)

Not in the slightest, they'll probably sleep in the carrier, my original one always used to. I did take him on the tram in Sheffield once on his lead and got a telling off from the conductor. I told him he was my guide ferret and he said in a nearby seat giving me evils for the rest of the journey (which was wasn't long).

They're not lap dogs though, they might poke their nose out of the wire and ask what the hell is going on (I don't think the new ones havebeen on a train) but I can just imagine the chaos of letting them all out  and the females bite, especially the 3 month old.


----------



## Auntie Helen (23 Oct 2010)

As others have said, the Norwich train is excellent for bikes as it has a huge guard's van at the non-London end. Someone came up to visit me with her trike today no probs.

With regard to ferrets on the bike, I take my dog on the back of my trike without problems but I took a long time to acclimatise her to it. What would you do if you were halfway on your journey and the ferrets started desperately wanting to get out? You know them, of course, and whether they'll settle into the basket OK.

My dog basket is very firmly fixed to the trike - the thought of it coming off whilst cornering or whatever is just appalling with little Poppy the Cockapoo in there!


----------



## stainboy (24 Oct 2010)

In the end I had to leave the bike at home, the bungy cord was completely useless it was too short despite being stretchy so I'm gonna try and take it back and see if there's anything better there. The ferrets themselves would have been totally fine, they just lay there (or probably would have been trying to stand up and balance while on the bike. 

It was a good reconnaissance mission anyway, I saw the cycle carraige and there was loads of room at that was at half 6 at night, and the bikes weren't being made to be put upside down. What I hadn't taken into account was a different obstical: stairs to change platforms at stations, I'd have had to carry the bike down them, no lifts that I could see. I'm still willing to try it though I'll just make sure I only have one train change which is the least I can have. 

It'll have to be diferrent straps, I don't think I'd get a basket big enough plus the panniers I think would get in the way of bolting it on.

The only other option I had was just a funny image of making them run on leads beside me


----------



## TheDoctor (24 Oct 2010)

Hell, no!! You need harnesses so they can pull you along. Sort of like teeny weeny huskies.
I'm sure that wouldn't look in the least bit odd.


----------



## Arch (24 Oct 2010)

TheDoctor said:


> Hell, no!! You need harnesses so they can pull you along. Sort of like teeny weeny huskies.
> I'm sure that wouldn't look in the least bit odd.



Which would attract more attention, the 'bent or the ferrets?

BTW, Stainboy, this is off topic a bit, but have you ever read 'Shredni Vashtar', by an author called Saki (that's the pen name, his real name was H H Munro). It's a short story about a boy and his secret ferret. Nice and dark (the story, not the ferret).


----------

